# Corsica



## Patosin (May 12, 2006)

Hi everybody
We (my family) intend to charter a bareboat from Porquerolles to Corsica – two weeks in July. Please, advice a nice and safety bays (with and without marinas) in the north Corsica
Thanks.


----------

